# LIFE ON THE LINE – Starring John Travolta – On Blu-ray & DVD February 7



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Working hundreds of feet in the air on wires carrying as much as 500,000 volts of electricity, experience the heart-racing story of Beau, played by Academy Award® Nominee John Travolta (Best Actor, 1994, Pulp Fiction; Best Actor, 1977, Saturday Night Fever), and his linemen when Life on the Line arrives on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD and Digital HD February 7 from Lionsgate. Braving dangerously dizzying heights, the unsung heroes dedicated to keeping the populace safe must face a deadly storm as it heads straight for their Texas town. Can they keep their community connected? Also starring Kate Bosworth, Devon Sawa, and Academy Award® Nominee Sharon Stone (Best Actress, 1995, Casino), the Life on the Line Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFCIAL SYNOPSIS
> As a huge electrical storm sweeps towards Texas, lineman Beau (John Travolta) is haunted by memories of his brother’s death by lightning years earlier. Bailey (Kate Bosworth, Superman Returns), the niece he helped raise, has a secret she needs to share with her boyfriend Duncan. But he and Beau’s brave team are racing to replace miles of power cables before the tempest strikes. Also starring Sharon Stone, Life on the Line is a tribute to the heroes who risk it all to keep us safe.
> ...


----------

